# Difference between human and cat pee smell?



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

I got a very very very nasty surprise last night! For a week or so there's been this smell getting stronger in my room, I wondered if a cat has wandered in as I have a sliding glass door from my room to the backyard with no screen that I leave open on occasion to let a breeze through. More then once I have caught stray cats/neighbors cat in my house that came in that way. I could NOT locate the source of the smell, it didn't exactly smell like pee but I wasn't sure what it was but I didn't like it. Its gotten a lot stronger the past 2 days, well dd's diaper leaked 2 days ago and I changed the sheets and figured that was the end of it. Last night I get into bed and its REALLY STRONG. I mean, someone has been using the same spot over and over to pee strong! So I sniff around and discover the sheets REEK and I think ok, maybe I need to just wash the allergy barrier but I just realized where its the strongest is not even where she leaked at. Anyway! By then its 2am, I'm exhausted and do not want to risk waking her up so I do the really gross thing of moving her and throwing down several thick clean towels on the bed to help hide the nasty smell till morning becasue there is no were else to sleep. I get back into bed and snuggle down and OMG, the smell is now WORSE! Someone or something has been using my blankets and sheets for a urinal! yeah, the blankets which have all been recently washed REEK of urine. Like someone has been peeing on them over and over again and its on my side of the bed mostly. Strange things have been happening around the house, about 2/3rds of my silverware has gone missing and so have glasses/mugs we rarely use. Things have been moved around too, I figured it was the kids losing things or maybe the babysitter I let go last week was "borrowing" or trashing them (he did the dishes while here). I've also gotten some odd prank phone calls and one I'm positive was the sitter becasue it sounded like him but he denied it when I asked him about it in a joking manner (he's a long time friend).

Now, I'm willing to say its all a bunch of coincidences but the pee? Cat pee is usually a very sharp, unmistakable smell I think. I have only smelled the human pee smell like that a few times in my life and it was long term. I think its been about a month since I washed all the blankets but I can't see them REEKING THAT BAD from one leaky pee diaper so I'm thinking maybe more then 1 cat came in and sprayed and got my bed trying to cover up the other cats scent. Could that cause the old urine smell? Will washing with vinegar get rid of the smell? Last night was a chilly night since I realized we do not have enough blankets for even 1 bed that needs to be remade in the middle of the night. I'm going to wash everything today but I can't afford to replace all our bedding if it comes to that


----------



## countrymom (Aug 27, 2002)

Wow!
Cat spray IS distinct & very strong & offensive-- but urine can smell less strong...I had a cat who urinated on a certain rug & it didn't smell like I expected cat pee to smell--more like urine--not that scented spray that males do to mark territory.

I hoped it's a cat sneaking in, and it makes sense for a cat to go over in same place--I hope it's a cat--and not a SOMEONE!! (other than baby)


----------



## kris4chloe (Jun 18, 2005)

if cats smell human pee they will go there, chances are it is a cat wandering in and smelling where your daughters diaper leaked and going in the same place because they have now marked their territory. You will need to strip everything, wash it really good and rinse it with vinegar to nuetralize the smell, then go to the pet shop and get some animal urine spray and spray down the mattress. soak it, let it air dry. you may have to do it a few times if it is strong in the mattress. Then keep keep the cats out at all cost.

i have a cat that if you leave a wet towel on the floor he immediately goes pee on it. Or the basket of whites if he smells the bleach.


----------



## MrsMike (Aug 4, 2006)

Two words: Nature's Miracle. It's an enzymatic cleaner that you can get at PetSmart or Petco. Buy the gallon size. I agree with the pp that most likely a cat is peeing where your daughter peed. The smell is likely in your matress. I had a similiar problem a month ago when one of my cats had a pee issue. She peed on my bed. I had to soak the spot on the mattress through with nature's miracle. I then took the matress off the bed and leaned it up against an open window to dry it out. I don't know if that is practical for you. You can also use the nature's miracle in the washing machine. Good luck!


----------



## jlutgendorf (Aug 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrsMike* 
Two words: Nature's Miracle. It's an enzymatic cleaner that you can get at PetSmart or Petco. Buy the gallon size. I agree with the pp that most likely a cat is peeing where your daughter peed. The smell is likely in your matress. I had a similiar problem a month ago when one of my cats had a pee issue. She peed on my bed. I had to soak the spot on the mattress through with nature's miracle. I then took the matress off the bed and leaned it up against an open window to dry it out. I don't know if that is practical for you. You can also use the nature's miracle in the washing machine. Good luck!

Yup, nature's miracle and LOTS of it. The pee areas have to be saturated completely and then allowed to air dry. Don't pretreat as that can set the smell in a way that the enzymes can't remove it.

If it still stinks afterward, it means that not all of the urine was reached.

I'm sorry this weird stuff has been happening to you!

~Julia


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Thanks everyone! So far washing seems to have taken care of it. I pulled the allergy barrier off and washed it last night, I need to check the dryer and see if its survived without ripping, hoping it did becasue I can not afford to replace it right now but I'm going to pick up one next month when I get my fin aid money from school just so we have a spare. I have horrible dust mite allergies and going without is not an option!


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Natures Miracle


----------

